# Too many crickets



## modelchickmom (Jun 10, 2013)

After their first bag of treats, crickets, yesterday. My 8 week old Barred rock seems to be feeling punk. She's not active as usual, constantly falling asleep, her poop is pinkish, and she's drinking a lot of water. She doesn't even want to free range in the yard. Has been in the nesting box all day.
Should I be worried???? Please help my peeps.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Not sure, but can't wait to learn more. My guess, they are full!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Cricketts *are Well-known to carry Arthritis, Cancer, Heart disease, Malaria, Rabies, STDs, Whooping Cough, Tetanus, Tuberculosis, little bits of kitchen scraps, etc.
*THEY are dangerous !!!
*( I have read such things on the INTERNET .....so it MUST be *TRUE !!! *)
_Actually....._I'm just kidding.
( I think People should LAUGH more....it's HEALTHY *!!! .....I read THAT on the Internet, also ! *)

_Crabby Ole Man_,
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks retired!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Ha-Ha !
*( Have a _PLEASANT _*4th of July* !!!* )
-*ReTIRED-


----------



## modelchickmom (Jun 10, 2013)

Sh*t I laugh plenty!!!! 


But as a first timer I thought i could ask others, here, who have more expierence than I....... Or should I just expect sarcasium? Ha. Ha. 

She is still the same, not pecking/scratching/foraging and still ikkypoopies.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

modelchickmom said:


> After their first bag of treats, crickets, yesterday. My 8 week old Barred rock seems to be feeling punk. She's not active as usual, constantly falling asleep, her poop is pinkish, and she's drinking a lot of water. She doesn't even want to free range in the yard. Has been in the nesting box all day.
> Should I be worried???? Please help my peeps.


Umm... My guess is that she ate a majority of the crickets, and those crickets ate something that chickens shouldn't?


----------

